# Anyone from the UK living in Thessaloniki, Perea



## bobster112 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, Just moved to Perea just outside Thessaloniki and would llike to meet new friends in the area. Im male 38 and looking for people for coffee etc... I have been in and out of Greece for some years now and looking for some English speaking friends in the area.


----------



## Rob14c (Jan 30, 2013)

hi,
I am British and moving to Thessaloniki in May. Would love to get some tips on living in the city.
are you still living there?
Rob


----------

